# PDH and rented property loans both managed by Pepper : different owners of debt / data protection breach?



## PFS7979 (22 Mar 2021)

Hi, I have been dealing with Pepper on a loan relating to a rented commercial unit recently and submitted detailed proposals in relation to that debt. Having not heard back from them for several weeks, I rang to enquire the safe receipt and status of my proposal only to learn they had not received it. I pushed them further on the phone and suggested they may have filed the info under my pdh mortgage account in error. They then disclosed that my proposal was indeed filed incorrectly under my pdh mortgage file. My pdh mortgage and commercial loan are owned by two seperate entities. I am concerned this is a data breach? What steps should I take?


----------

